
Use of nanoparticles for detection of vascular calcification in atherosclerosis - bookofjoe
https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2019/TB/C9TB01918A#!divAbstract
======
01100011
Assuming they find calcified plaques, then what? Can they be reversed once
they're calcified?

~~~
LinuxBender
Yes, some people keep magnesium, K2 MK-7, K2 MK-4 and D3 in their system to
slowly break it down. This is done primarily to reverse the calcification in
and around the heart to get a lower CAC score. Ideal score is 0.

~~~
bigmit37
Does this really work? First time I am hearing of this(would be estatic if it
did).

~~~
LinuxBender
Yes, there are hundreds of write-ups / studies on nih.gov that explain the
process and results. [1] Just one example [2]

[1] -
[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=&bih=&q=si...](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=&bih=&q=site%3Anih.gov+reverse+calcification+d3+k2+mk-7&btnG=Google+Search&iflsig=AAP1E1EAAAAAXfAHozqAB4LJbzLM9TY_Dtxy7f07XtZK&gbv=1)

[2] -
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6112404/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6112404/)

~~~
Herodotus38
Your second citation is an ongoing trial, it doesn’t have results. Not to say
it’s wrong, just that you might want to pick a better example that shows it
works.

~~~
LinuxBender
I just linked the first one that comes up in search results. There are
literally hundreds of studies on this. I personally know doctors that have
lowered blood pressure in their patients using this method. I am also
reversing my CAC score, albeit very slowly, but it's better than going up.

A more taboo topic is heart surgeons arguing about the usage of Serrapeptase
and Nattokinase to remove scar tissue in the vascular system prior to heart
surgery. None of them can agree on whether or not removing the scar tissue
makes the surgery safer or more dangerous.

~~~
Herodotus38
Sure, I am just very skeptical of a lot medical research involving vitamins
and your first link didn't work on my mobile and the second wasn't results, so
I was hoping to see some legitimate studies.

I have firsthand seen several major shifts in vitamins and nutrition in
medicine. For example, vitamin D was heavily promoted in the early 2000s for a
lot of indications that appeared back by research that in the end was fraud
(see [https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/08/researcher-center-
ep...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/08/researcher-center-epic-fraud-
remains-enigma-those-who-exposed-him)).

Vitamin C also was heavily promoted by Linus Pauling but ended up being flat,
although now we are seeing a resurgence in the belief that it plus thiamine
and steroids can help with septic shock (look up
[https://journal.chestnet.org/article/S0012-3692(16)62564-3/f...](https://journal.chestnet.org/article/S0012-3692\(16\)62564-3/fulltext)).
This is being heavily debated right now.

I looked at three papers in the first link but none showed actual results,
just hypothetical improvements.

I'm happy it appears to be helping you CAC, how often are you getting CACs?

~~~
LinuxBender
I can only do the test once per year without the insurance company pushing
back. Yes the vitamin C studies were quite flawed, especially since they were
using ascorbic acid and not real vitamin C. Ascorbic acid is just the outer
layer and is missing many components. I would love to see the tests done using
the real deal.

I too am a skeptic about many things. I've had no choice but to get into self
research and self improvements, or I would be stuck right where I was, in the
middle of a failed medical system. If it were up to them, I would just be
taking BP meds for the rest of my life. The doctors back them expected me to
last another five years. That was several years ago. I refuse to play that
game. It would take an hour to explain all the things I am doing. People that
have known me for a long time are seeing the results. I look and feel 20 years
younger. I have started educating some of the doctors at Stanford about
nutrition and a few of them are actually very open to learning new things.

~~~
Herodotus38
I just wonder sometimes about the rationale behind some of these tests like
coronary artery calcium scoring, where it is relatively new and we don't as
much data about how useful it is to measure year to year results as an
accurate prognosis indicator. We do have data that it can be used for risk
stratification for heart attack and stroke, but as far as I know there is a
lot less data on getting serial examinations in a way that ends up being more
useful than the initial one, but maybe that research is being done.

I found one commentary on a paper evaluating it:
[https://www.reliasmedia.com/articles/139983-utility-of-
seria...](https://www.reliasmedia.com/articles/139983-utility-of-serial-
coronary-calcium-scores)

It probably doesn't matter, but getting a CAC does involve a little extra
radiation each year, so I kind of worry about what benefit you are getting: ie
hypothetical benefit of monitoring risk vs hypothetical risk of radiation
exposure.

~~~
LinuxBender
The radiation does concern me as well, especially since the vit-d and bpc-157
are proangiogenic. That said, I have completely removed sugar and carbs from
my dietary intake and I use AGE+curcumin to break down biofilm from senescent
cells and use Sulforaphane plus Myrosinase to up-regulate NRF2 which in turn
increases cellular autophagy and apoptosis of senescent cells. I suppose time
will tell if my actions are beneficial.

~~~
Herodotus38
Sounds like you’ve done way more research on this and could teach me arching
or two. I hope you record your results to benefit other people!

------
Tharkun
What is the clinical significance of the plaque being calcified? Is that worse
(or better?) than "regular" cholesterol plaque? Or is that just another term
for the same thing?

~~~
maerF0x0
Not a doctor, but my understanding is that the calcification is a later stage
of damage. Basically you get Inflammation, Plaques, Calcification in that
order.

Someone more educated should chime in, or that could serve as a basis for
starting your own learning

------
LinuxBender
Would this complement a CAC test?

